# ISO help cooking on a Blackstone 36" gas griddle



## threeisplenty (Jun 17, 2011)

Need help with recipes to cook on griddle.  Pancakes, Fajitas, grilled cheese , French Toast all great but need more ideas.  Blackstone griddle is awesome


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome to DC.  We had a discussion about commercial cooking with limited options.  I think the many of the menu ideas would work for your griddle.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f6/cooking-preparation-and-procedure-70379.html

That's one HUGE griddle!


----------

